# Question about back venting toilet.



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

In the picture are two water closets draining into a double wye/45 (will be changed out for a fig. 5). The double wye is rolled on a 45 and venting up thru the floor. 

Is this a legal vent? I could have swore the UPC allowed for rolling water closet tees on a 45 but my boss is telling me the figure 5 has to be vertical or horizontal. If I'm wrong that's fine, but if I'm right could someone post the number of the code in the UPC. Ill look it up when I'm off work too. 

Thanks


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

That would meet code here ... This is for Ontario


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

You didn't use a sanitary cross so it looks good.


----------



## The real E.P. (Aug 9, 2011)

45 degrees is nominally vertical .. Looks fine


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

He was trying to tell me that rolling it on 45 affected the cross section or something, i couldn't quite understand over the phone. I'm out of town and originally texted him the pic asking if he wanted me to order a figure five or leave the double wye and that's when he told me you cant roll it on a 45 and it was an illegal vent. We are using the 2009 UPC.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

The only thing I could see that he could be talking about is the fact you used a double combo instead of a fixture fitting.I have worked under the upc in Austin and Houston that is the only thing that you would be flagged for there is the double combo ,you would have to use a fixture fitting instead .


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

See my first post. I told him I installed the wrong fitting and needed a Fig. five. The fitting has nothing to do with the venting he's talking about. He's saying even with a Fig. five you can't roll it. I told him to draw and email me a picture. Ill post it as soon as I get it.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Nikolai said:


> I could have swore the UPC allowed for rolling water closet tees on a 45 but my boss is telling me the figure 5 has to be vertical or horizontal.
> 
> Thanks



It is nominally vertical.


Looks good to me.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Our inspectors would pass it. But they'd fail you if you didn't support that pipe with riser clamps and threaded rod.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Whats that san-tee under the wc's for?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

The piping is OK by UPC. But you could have installed it on the vertical with an 1/8th before the 1/4 bend instead of after the fig 5. And if and 1/8th is too much you could have used a 1/16th.
Plus, with the fig. 5 installed a little higher you could have used a couple of 4x16x16 herco (closet) bends and eliminated a few couplings, especially the ones on the risers which could come loose later if the closet rings connecting to the wc's above aren't fastened down real well. 
As previously mentioned, you need some more hangers (clevis or J) supporting the base of the 1/4 bends. 
Screw the worry about failing an inspection. I'd be more interested in not having a failure later.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

Hangers will be put in next week. They're pushing to sheetrock Tuesday so I've been in a mad rush just to get everything out of the walls and ready to test. After successful tests on the waste, water, and heat I'll go back and add all the necessary hangers. 

I'm working out of town with 3-day lead times on parts so sometimes I have to try and make it work with what i have. I wish I could just drive to supply house and put it on the companies account, but I have to submit an order to the boss, then it goes to purchasing, then gets quoted and finally purchased. Ironic because the supply houses are only 20 minutes away. 

I'm off work now so I'm going to read through the waste & vent sections of the code book and see if I can find some proof to back up his claim.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Nikolai said:


> Hangers will be put in next week. They are pushing to sheetrock Tuesday so Ice been in a mad rush just to get everything ready to test. After successful tests on the waste, water, and heat I'll go back and add all the proper hangers.


 
You might want to put on hangers before the test.:boat:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Nikolai said:


> Hangers will be put in next week. They are pushing to sheetrock Tuesday so Ice been in a mad rush just to get everything ready to test. After successful tests on the waste, water, and heat I'll go back and add all the proper hangers.


 






Hangers should've been installed when pipe was hung. 4" cast iron is heavy.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

It's 3", but yes it's still heavy. I will add the waste hangers before test, definitely wouldn't be good to have 3" cast fittings falling out if the ceiling.

FYI, the 3" vent is riser clamped on the above floor so the double wye is not supporting anything.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Nikolai said:


> In the picture are two water closets draining into a double wye/45 (will be changed out for a fig. 5). The double wye is rolled on a 45 and venting up thru the floor.
> 
> Is this a legal vent? I could have swore the UPC allowed for rolling water closet tees on a 45 but my boss is telling me the figure 5 has to be vertical or horizontal. If I'm wrong that's fine, but if I'm right could someone post the number of the code in the UPC. Ill look it up when I'm off work too.
> 
> Thanks


Look , the main thing you said is "boss" . There is a reason why he is where he is and you are where you are. Don 't argue with him even though you are in the right. 

If not tell him if he wants to pick apart your work he has too much time on his hands and to suck it.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

I won't get into it with him. I told him today that I just wanted an illustration so i could better understand my mistake and be sure not to make it again. I'm a visual learner so trying to describe something over the phone doesn't help me much. 

This particular plumbing crew is very difficult to get hired on with and this is my first job for him (boss man) so I've been pretty careful about what I say, and how much I say. They pay extremely well and take care of their employees, I want this to be the last company I work for. 

If it ends up that I'm correct and he's wrong I'll keep it to myself. The intent of this thread was not to prove him wrong (sorry if it came across that way) it was to make sure I'm plumbing to code. If I am wrong I like to know why. Nobody likes to make mistakes!


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Great attitude. 

With your common sense and self confidence, you'll be going places. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Brian Ayres (Sep 9, 2012)

I'd say Chapter 7 of the UPC, say section 706 doesn't exclude a figure 5 on a 45. All I see is that it has to be an approved fitting. He might be reading the vertical terms there and misapplying? 

I'd bet there's a vertical requirement that I haven't found. But... As has been said in chapter 2 definitions it clearly says 
VERTICAL 
ANY pipe or fitting that is installed in a vertical position or that makes an angle of not more than 45 degrees from vertical. 

He might be referring to chapter 3 section 311.1
But that's not talking about figure 5's. 

Hopefully he'll answer you the why? Not just say because I said so.


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

Nikolai said:


> In the picture are two water closets draining into a double wye/45 (will be changed out for a fig. 5). The double wye is rolled on a 45 and venting up thru the floor.
> 
> Is this a legal vent? I could have swore the UPC allowed for rolling water closet tees on a 45 but my boss is telling me the figure 5 has to be vertical or horizontal. If I'm wrong that's fine, but if I'm right could someone post the number of the code in the UPC. Ill look it up when I'm off work too.
> 
> ...


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Move the stud and install two 45 under San tee and it should plumb it out


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

revenge said:


> Move the stud and install two 45 under San tee and it should plumb it out


That other stack might present a problem. I thought about saying something like roll the wye vertical and have the vert to horiz 90 looking NE into a 45, but he's probably restricted for height...

The age of this thread and the rush the op implied says to me it's probably passed inspection 

But like my northern friend stated, id tell the inspector to go suck an egg, as it meets code here, minus the supports of course


----------



## Crown vent king (Jan 19, 2013)

Could he have been talking about the hydraulic gradient being to steep, and sucking out the liquid seal? when you figure out what he was talking about please post the answer, I am curious.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Could you post an intro, then we can figure out who you are and make sure that you aren't a handihack?


----------



## Crown vent king (Jan 19, 2013)

Are you asking me to post an intro?


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

My most profound and well meant apologies if earlier dissertations were of a type that would be slightly less decipherable by those who might be endowed with less than optimal and stellar amounts of comprehension ability.

And edit to add: All is well with the world now.


----------



## Crown vent king (Jan 19, 2013)

Just shy of being a Mensa member, but thx for the reply. Ever heard of the Apologia by Plato; it's a quick read.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

I am a couple of continents away from Mensa, but I sure can make them turds scream!


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

If you look under your Definitions in the code book you will find that a 45 degree angle and better is considered vertical. The Double Y is a good touch also. I would pass your installation in Ohio.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Ghostmaker said:


> If you look under your Definitions in the code book you will find that a 45 degree angle and better is considered vertical. The Double Y is a good touch also. I would pass your installation in Ohio.


And you are you to say that without posting a proper intro on this site?


----------

